# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  the demo files

## Jim Santarius

Would it be possible to get my hands on the Access MDB and JPG files for the Automobile demo?  It would be nice to be able to use them to create my own examples on my web site.

Jim

----------


## John

Hi Jim,

Which demo are you referring to?  The one on the main page or the ones used in demo6 & demo7?  They`re the same database & JPG files, but the source code is obviously different.  We can ZIP it up and put it on the web site for everyone to use.  You`re right, nothing like a nice clean database with photos and memo fields to show off ASP-db!  Stay tuned to the "What`s New?" section for notification of when we post it.

Thanks,
John

On 9/17/98 12:03:40 PM, Jim Santarius wrote: 
> Would it be possible to get my hands on the Access MDB and JPG files for 
> the Automobile demo?  It would be nice to be able to use them to create my 
> own examples on my web site.

Jim

----------

